
Parallel R-tree on GPU - adamnemecek
http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~guanjiec/15618/
======
geophile
Wow, spatial indexing day on HN.

Why not use a space-filling curve, and any convenient 1-d search structure
that parallelizes easily?

